# Is a wirenut driver worth it



## Dmansee12 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a had a couple fellow electricians recommend and swear by wire nut drivers and others say it's a hassle... Biggest argument is saving your hands arthritic pain?! What do ya'll think?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Got one.. Never used it in 20 years.. Threw it out last month when I cleaned up an old tool box in the garage... Glad I didn't buy it..


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> Got one.. Never used it in 20 years.. Threw it out last month when I cleaned up an old tool box in the garage... Glad I didn't buy it..


Years ago didn't they include them in a bag of wire nuts? 

I seem to remember having a few of those laying around and I know I never bought one.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ideal has a ratcheting 7 in 1 with a ratcheting wire nut installer in the back. Was given it, haven't used it, but I guess its more "utilizing friendly" then a whole other tool.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

flyboy said:


> Years ago didn't they include them in a bag of wire nuts? I seem to remember having a few of those laying around and I know I never bought one.


Yes they did. But never needed one. Just another tool for the bag. My hip shifts enough as it is. If your gonna do it, get the one that goes in a drill that way the next guy will remember you.


----------



## Dmansee12 (Nov 22, 2013)

Good to know it seems tedious to constantly change bits i use a screw gun and drill screw gun has phillips or 5/8 in all the time (depending on job) and drill usually has auger or paddle bit in all the time lol


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Service Call said:


> Yes they did. But never needed one. Just another tool for the bag. My hip shifts enough as it is. If your gonna do it, get the one that goes in a drill that way the next guy will remember you.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dmansee12 (Nov 22, 2013)

I meant the one in a drill haha but keep it on drill setting no clutch :thumbsup:


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Service Call said:


> Yes they did. But never needed one. Just another tool for the bag. My hip shifts enough as it is. If your gonna do it, get the one that goes in a drill that way the next guy will remember you.


I think this wing nut drill bit guy has already struck at our facility. I've got thousands of red B-caps in fixtures that I thought swarzeneggar himself torqued down


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Dmansee12 said:


> I meant the one in a drill haha but keep it on drill setting no clutch :thumbsup:


Yeah, but changing of bits and carrying a drill to use just seems like a hassle. When I device out I like to carry strippers, a rotosplit, my 11 in 1, devices, and the wire nuts. 

Just seems more convenient to screw down the terminals, flip the driver around and ratchet your wire nut to your pigtails.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

derekwalls said:


> I think this wing nut drill bit guy has already struck at our facility. I've got thousands of red B-caps in fixtures that I thought swarzeneggar himself torqued down


I cut em out at that point lol.


----------



## Error (Feb 12, 2014)

If you own a drill then you have every size for wire nut driver on you just tighten the drill to the wire nut


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dmansee12 said:


> I have a had a couple fellow electricians recommend and swear by wire nut drivers and others say it's a hassle... Biggest argument is saving your hands arthritic pain?! What do ya'll think?


Wagos, man! Join the revolution.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone who uses one of those things should be shot.

On a related note the back of my Ideal conduit reamer handle can tighten the winged ones. I still don't use it for that much.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

bml215 said:


> When I device out I like to carry strippers, a rotosplit, my 11 in 1, devices, and the wire nuts.


A roto split for installing devices?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

For the haters!

I use them when doing lighting, especially recessed lighting. But I put them on the drill give them a quick twist (notice I say quick twist, I don't torque them down all the way. It's certainly not as impossible to undue as the old guys who use their linemans and twist the **** out of the wires). 









Vintage Sounds said:


> Anyone who uses one of those things should be shot.
> 
> On a related note the back of my Ideal conduit reamer handle can tighten the winged ones. I still don't use it for that much.


Shoot me. At least when I die, I won't have arthritis from twisting hundreds of wire nuts every day. And it's faster.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

flyboy said:


> Years ago didn't they include them in a bag of wire nuts?
> 
> I seem to remember having a few of those laying around and I know I never bought one.


They come in the jugs of tans now, not the bags though.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> For the haters! I use them when doing lighting, especially recessed lighting. But I put them on the drill give them a quick twist (notice I say quick twist, I don't torque them down all the way. It's certainly not as impossible to undue as the old guys who use their linemans and twist the **** out of the wires). http://s425.photobucket.com/user/svh19044/media/IMAG0497_zpsc69b61f7.jpg.html http://s425.photobucket.com/user/svh19044/media/IMAG0498_zps964d2925.jpg.html http://s425.photobucket.com/user/svh19044/media/IMAG0499_zpsccd989b6.jpg.html http://s425.photobucket.com/user/svh19044/media/IMAG0500_zpsbf26736d.jpg.html http://s425.photobucket.com/user/svh19044/media/IMAG0502_zpsbdb1b4cf.jpg.html Shoot me. At least when I die, I won't have arthritis from twisting hundreds of wire nuts every day. And it's faster.


 Put down the driver and get back to your code homework....LOL

I don't see the big deal, if you are twisting all day, use it. Saving wear and tear on your body and speeding up your work is never a bad thing unless you get sloppy.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> Put down the driver and get back to your code homework....LOL


It's a quote. I'd beat that one by a buck, easy  .


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Wirenut drivers are for wimps. :laughing::laughing: Just use a good wire nut
like tan twisters and life will be beautiful.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wendon said:


> Wirenut drivers are for wimps. :laughing::laughing: Just use a good wire nut
> like tan twisters and life will be beautiful.


I have trigger thumb. If I twist twenty wire nuts, guaranteed it's going to kick in. Then I have to walk around like I'm hitch hiking for the rest of the day so it doesn't freeze up on me again. That's the real reason I use Wagos.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The twisters fit into the end of the tri tap tool they sell. My hands cramp up too, so sometimes resort to using the tool. Been using the Wagos and the Wago disconnects mostly for ballast changes. The Ideal inline one is handy from time to time.


----------



## scottieboy469 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ideal makes a good one that goes in the drill and it will fit nearly any size wire nut pretty cheep like 10$ I love it when were doing big building with lots of wire nuts really helps for hands but for smaller jobs it's easier to do it by hand


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I saw this thread and thought it was a joke thread! Then I read it 

Call me old fashioned, but seriously - wirenut twisters? To me seems like a PITA to carry a drill around to install wirenuts. 
I remember when they were included in the bags of B-Caps. We would laugh at them and toss them. We even laughed more when some guy would use one.

I'm glad I gave up running projects and jumped over to the "dark side" and took a job as an inspector.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Doesn't anybody solder their joints anymore?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> I saw this thread and thought it was a joke thread! Then I read it
> 
> Call me old fashioned, but seriously - wirenut twisters? To me seems like a PITA to carry a drill around to install wirenuts.
> I remember when they were included in the bags of B-Caps. We would laugh at them and toss them. We even laughed more when some guy would use one.
> ...


Not necessarily old fashioned, you are probably just old. I don't carry a hammer around, so in my tool pouch, my m12 impact or screw gun goes there. In the pouch right next to it are my wirenuts.

Why do people hate productivity so much? Why do people hate the idea of not wanting to live with arthritis? 

It's crazy to see people still using hand tools for simple jobs like devices as well, you keep twisting and I'll stick to my impact and fancy new tools.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Either Ideal or Greenlee makes a wirenut driver, hand held, it looks somewhat like a screwdriver but with a spinning offset shank. I could see someone doing a lot of splices using one for the same reason I cover a paint roller handle with foamy pipe insulation, or why my bike has hand grips - it's just more comfortable to mechanically twist a wirenut with something more than the muscles in 2 fingers, by using your entire hand and wrist instead.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the ideal conduit reamer / wire nut tightener. It's main use is reaming but it gets use tightening wire nuts in jboxes up on a lift since I have it with me anyway, no drill required.


----------



## Error (Feb 12, 2014)

For copper connections try using your linesman's to pre twist the conductors then use your hands to tighten the wire nut and if it's bigger then 14 awg then use your linesman's again to do the final twist. I will not let my apprentice do it any other way


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

zwodubber said:


> I have the ideal conduit reamer / wire nut tightener. It's main use is reaming but it gets use tightening wire nuts in jboxes up on a lift since I have it with me anyway, no drill required.


I liked mine but traded it for a klein drywall saw. havent missed it too much yet.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

fistofbolts said:


> I liked mine but traded it for a klein drywall saw. havent missed it too much yet.


Can't remember the last time I used my Klein saw, Everything I do with drywall gets plunge cut with either the m12 or m18 hacksaw....


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> A roto split for installing devices?


We pull our wire to the box and let it hang. We trim it in and device out at the same time.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Error said:


> For copper connections try using your linesman's to pre twist the conductors then use your hands to tighten the wire nut and if it's bigger then 14 awg then use your linesman's again to do the final twist. I will not let my apprentice do it any other way


Is there a point to doing this? Or is it just because? Why not solder them? :whistling2:


----------



## JPGTneoh (Feb 12, 2014)

Big hands, little hands, strong and week : tools is tools and wrist pains are a pain...


my 5/16 nut driver for sheet metal pops off just right on certain gauges and numbers of wires.


----------



## Error (Feb 12, 2014)

svh19044 said:


> Is there a point to doing this? Or is it just because? Why not solder them? :whistling2:


Company I worked with required all are splices to be done this way because they where mobile houses. the quality control guys said there has been a major drop in defects after transport so I bought into it.
Other Advantages are you see all the conductors twisted together before the wire nuts go on, wire nuts go on easy, and if you have to take the wire nut off to add another conductor the original splice stays together (live work). I would only conceder soldering for automotive or marine connections.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, Ive used them before. They would come in the big bags of wire nuts, not sure if they do anymore though. 

But seriously man, wagos are awesome. Don't be afraid of change.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

http://wireman.com/products/nut-blaster-wire-connector-tools-for-cordless-drills :thumbup::thumbup:

I use that or Wagos. 'Cause I don't want Arthritis at 30. :laughing:


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> Is there a point to doing this? Or is it just because? Why not solder them? :whistling2:


You don't pre-twist your wire???:no:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Mate said:


> You don't pre-twist your wire???:no:


I follow instructions, and the tan twisters say pre-twisting isn't even part of the regime. The last picture I posted is post m12 nutdriver twisting. They are twisted just fine. 

Do you follow instructions? :no:

And despite our notable differences on twisting vs not twisting, good looking boxer!


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> I follow instructions, and the tan twisters say twisting isn't even part of the regime. The last picture I posted is post m12 nutdriver twisting. They are twisted just fine.
> 
> Do you follow instructions? :no:
> 
> And despite our notable differences on twisting vs not twisting, good looking boxer!


Hehe thanks! Na I never read instructions for wire nuts but I have more trust in a good linemans twist than a shady wire nut twist. Learned it that way and teach it that way.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Our wirenut instructions say "you may or may not pre-twist the conductors."


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

No I do not use a tool to put wire nuts on.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

When I had to do troughs full of splices, it'd be one of these:








Plus one of these:








And let the wirenut do the twisting. It's a good hedge against repetitive stress injuries.


----------



## GatewaySparky (Jul 23, 2010)

But I'll lose the callous on my index finger if I use the tool.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I just bought one of these haven't had a chance to really use it yet but it seems ok so far. There are bearings inside the handle so it spins.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Dmansee12 said:


> I have a had a couple fellow electricians recommend and swear by wire nut drivers and others say it's a hassle... Biggest argument is saving your hands arthritic pain?! What do ya'll think?


It all depends on the wire nut....I can use ideal cantwist or twisters all day without aid. But marrette brand kill my fingers, I use the supplied tool for those when I have to use them. They suck.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

With tan ideals I use my 5/16 nut driver. The end of the nut fits in the shank perfectly. Plus it's handy when doing commerical work and having 5/16 ground screws as I'm already using it. 

On a semi side note I pretwist my wires unless they're stranded I can normally make a good twist to 3 wires and sometimes 4 depending on wire size. How do you deal with larger wire twists or twists that are over 4?


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

Error said:


> Company I worked with required all are splices to be done this way because they where mobile houses. the quality control guys said there has been a major drop in defects after transport so I bought into it.
> Other Advantages are you see all the conductors twisted together before the wire nuts go on, wire nuts go on easy, and if you have to take the wire nut off to add another conductor the original splice stays together (live work). I would only conceder soldering for automotive or marine connections.


pretty sure I just ran by a part in the code, banning soldering


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought a couple of wirenut drivers for myself and my apprentice when we did a warehouse full of #10 lighting circuits using ideal reds. It doesn't make sense to me to do repetitive tasks like that by hand. We kept two small drill/impacts in holders on our lifts, one with a Philips for the 4 sq cover, the other with a wirenut driver. There is no constant changing of bits that way. Speed and efficiency.

I don't think I've hardly used it at all since that job though, I don't use one on the day to day stuff. But if end up on a similar job with a bunch of boxes to make up, I'll be using it again. You do have to make sure the help understands it's NOT okay to wind the wires up all the way back to the connectors. I've seen guys do that....


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

We use Ideal tan twisters, so I almost always just use a 5/16 nut driver to tighten them.
Doing it my hand bother my finger tips more than my wrists.


----------

